# 6V Batteries



## Mark C and Family (Jan 21, 2007)

I have two 6v batteries wired in sequence on my Outback. Last fall, while winterizing the trailer, I removed both batteries and placed them in my garage for storage. Unfortunatly, I did not take the time to trickle charge either battery over the winter so my guess is both are fully discharged/dead.

Last weekend I put both batteries on my charger and let it sit for an hour or so. I ensured it was on the right selector setting...6v 6 amp. I was very confused as the needle on the charger read "8" and 0% charged even after an hour. I know that a fully charged 6v should read around "2". Fearing my ability to understand, I unplugged the battery charger.

I then installed both batteries on my trailer and hooked them up correctly. The truck charges the batteries, but the trip to the storage lot is only 15 minutes so I am sure very little charging was actually done. The battery charge level indicator lights on the status panel in the trailer do not light up.

Questions:
1 - Are my batteries ruined given I did not charge them all winter?
2 - Should I charge each battery (individually) on the charger and expect the "8" will move to around "2" and the 0% will move to 100%?
3 - We plan to be camping this next weekend, and I understand the slide motor will not work without connected, charged batteries. Is that correct? If my batteries are not charged, will the slide work?
4 - When connected to the 30amp shore power, are the batteries charging?
5 - Is the best way to charge the batteries being connected to shore power for 3-4 days without interruption?

I have a 2008 28rsds. I know that my tow vehicle charges the batteries while towing.

Thanks for the advice. This forum, and all the expertise, is extremely valuable.

Mark C and Family


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm sure there are more battery experts than I, but I think if you let the batteries go too far, their life can be cut short. Having said that, I have put charged batteries in my basement on some wood shelves, and only charged them once over the winter and they seemed to do fine.

When you say you put the battery in your garage. It was heated and off the cement floor? I can't keep mine in the garage, because it's detached, and the battery will freeze and kill it quickly. Also, even in the house, I've read that letting the battery sit on a concrete floor will also suck the charge down quickly.

I'll be interested to hear followups from more knowledgeable peeps.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Mark C and Family said:


> I have two 6v batteries wired in sequence on my Outback. Last fall, while winterizing the trailer, I removed both batteries and placed them in my garage for storage. Unfortunatly, I did not take the time to trickle charge either battery over the winter so my guess is both are fully discharged/dead.
> 
> Last weekend I put both batteries on my charger and let it sit for an hour or so. I ensured it was on the right selector setting...6v 6 amp. I was very confused as the needle on the charger read "8" and 0% charged even after an hour. I know that a fully charged 6v should read around "2". Fearing my ability to understand, I unplugged the battery charger.
> 
> ...


Your batteries can be hooked to a standard charger in a series and charged in the 12 volt mode.
When they are hooked up in the Travel trailer and the trailer is hooked to shore power they are being charged and maintained.
Check out this link 12volt side of life:part1 & part2
Eric


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Check the electrolyte level and then plug in the trailer. Then check them in 1 day.

The 12 volt side of life is also a very good read.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

The best thing you can do is go get a battery hydrometer and check the specific gravity of the electrolyte in each cell. My guess is that they are extremely discharged. These 6V batteries can take a long time to recharge so when they are hooked up to your charger be patient and keep checking the hydrometer reading. Leave them on charge until this reading gets up to 1.275 which is fully charged. I see this a lot. I am a battery guy. I own the Interstate Battery distributorship in Manitoba, Canada. Any battery we have on our shelves, we charge up every 3 months if it has not sold. That way any sulfation is deterred from happening. When you are connected to shore power, the converter does charge them up too, so if you are going and connecting the first time you are away that will work too.

An hydrometer is a great tool to have anytime. It will tell you the state of charge right away. I use one on my RV battery regularly.

Buy the way... sitting on a cement floor does not hurt a battery. This is an old wives tail.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

CdnOutback said:


> Buy the way... sitting on a cement floor does not hurt a battery. This is an old wives tail.










d'oh... thanks for clarifying! And thanks for the other info as well....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

luverofpeanuts said:


> Buy the way... sitting on a cement floor does not hurt a battery. This is an old wives tail.










d'oh... thanks for clarifying! And thanks for the other info as well....
[/quote]

True but the old wife did not tell a lie at the time when she was not an old wife.

The plastic construction of the cases makes it a non issue today but back in the day when battery cases were not sealed there were leaching issues and discharge issues with the batteries. It ruined more floors then batteries but they also suffered.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I used to work at a battery store. Here are a couple things that you should check.

When you tried to charge the batteries, did you leave them sitting on concrete? A battery won't take a charge until the electrolyte in the cell gets to a certain temperature. When charging, it is normal for it to take some time to get them warm enough to take a charge. If your batteries were sitting on concrete, the concrete it a big heat sink and can suck the heat out of the batteries faster than the charger can put it in. Just put the batteries on something to isolate them from the floor like some wood pieces. Once they get warm enough they may take a charge.

This is one of the reasons that people have perfectly good batteries in their cars go dead during the winter. It's really cold out and the drive to work isn't long enough to warm up the battery so that it will charge. So after a long stint of cold weather, the battery eventually goes dead. There isn't anything wrong with the battery, it just doesn't accept the charge because it is too cold.

If that doesn't work for you, try taking them to a battery store to see if they can get them to charge. The place I worked used a different kind of charger, called a forming charger. With this kind of charger, in place of trying to put in low voltage at high amperage, would use high voltage at low amperage. Around a dozen batteries are hooked up in series a high voltage, low amperage current is pushed through the entire string. It can really do wonders for batteries that appear to be at the end of their life.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Mark C and Family said:


> Last weekend I put both batteries on my charger and let it sit for an hour or so. I ensured it was on the right selector setting...6v 6 amp. I was very confused as the needle on the charger read "8" and 0% charged even after an hour. I know that a fully charged 6v should read around "2". Fearing my ability to understand, I unplugged the battery charger.


Just curious on your post ... are you stating that you hooked up BOTH of your 6V batteries to your charger, and your charger was on the 6V setting? In order for this to work, you would need to have your two 6V batteries hooked up to your charger in parallel. Most chargers only have two connections (+ and -) which would only allow a series connection to two 6V batteries (and a jumper cable between the two). Charger + to Batt 1 +, charger - to Batt 2 -, and a jumper between Batt 1 - and Batt 2 +.

I charge my two 6V batteries with my 12V charger with my batts hooked up in series to the charger (as described above). Keep in mind that it takes many hours to fully charge these 6V batteries. I store my batts in my garage also and charge them at least once per month. Even with a slight discharge in the batts (~12.5 V measured across both batts in series) it takes at least 12 hours at a 2A trickle charge rate to fully top off the batts. If they are medium dicharged (12.2-12.4) then I charge with 15A and even then the charger runs for 8-10 hours before shutting off.

As suggested above, read the "12V Side of Life" for a good understanding of your batt charging requirements. Good luck.


----------

